

Made in Detroit: Guitars crafted from city ruins - rmason
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/made-in-detroit-guitars-crafted-from-city-ruins/

======
rmason
Apologize in advance for autoplay video but thought it was worth sharing.

To me the story emphasizes perfectly the gritty Motown spirit. Lots of
creatives doing interesting stuff.

